# Frame Engraving - is it Safe?



## punkypossum (4 Feb 2008)

Just had a newsletter from the local police offering free postcoding for bikes. The description states 

_"Please note that the process will involve engraving the underside on the bike frame. We will then seal the engraving to protect it from the elements"_

Just a bit worried how safe this is on an aluminium frame...especially as it appears the actual engraving is to be done by the local bobbies, not a bike shop person... Has anybody else has it? Any frame problems? Does it look messy?


----------



## andygates (4 Feb 2008)

That'll be with a buzzy engraver - kinda like a tattoo gun or a vibrator with a nail attached. Perfectly safe on a chunky bit of metal like the BB shell. Clean the bike first so that the lacquer binds properly.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (4 Feb 2008)

I got it done at my LBS shortly after getting my bike. Unfortunately the guy doing the engraving made a mistake and put the wrong postcode on there. He then had to cross out the incorrect last letter and replace it with the correct one. WATCH THEM LIKE A HAWK as they do it. I was getting distracted buying some inner tubes at the time.

They didn't lacquer it or anything afterwards.


----------



## Danny (4 Feb 2008)

You sure Andy? In York the police used to use a chisel type thingy to bash your post code and house number into your frame. 

Now they put some kind of chip into your seat tube which seems much more high tech.


----------



## DLB (4 Feb 2008)

reminds me of when i got my postcode stamped on my BB aged about 10 at the local primary school. Don't think that did any damage to my old raleigh grifter. Anybody remember the grifter bikes. My god they were heavy!!!


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2008)

My LBS does it when you buy the bike off them ... and puts on their post code so it doesn't matter if you change house. Its on the underside of the BB.


----------



## andygates (4 Feb 2008)

That's three technologies then - stamping, etching or engraving. None are going to bend your frame and summon Ann Coulter to critique your outfit


----------



## simonali (4 Feb 2008)

Think I'd rather cough up 25 quid for a datatag than have my paintwork defiled. Still valid if you move house, too!


----------



## yorkshiregoth (4 Feb 2008)

Would this be safe on a carbon frame?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Feb 2008)

simonali said:


> Think I'd rather cough up 25 quid for a datatag than have my paintwork defiled. Still valid if you move house, too!



Have you ever had to use it? 

Reason I ask is I had a Datatag several years ago. When the bike was nicked as far as I could tell they did nothing, and I mean NOTHING, about it.


----------



## lazyfatgit (4 Feb 2008)

The problem with any marking/tagging is that the bikes needs to be spotted in some way as potentially stolen.

Not seen too many policemen doing spot checks on bikes around here.

i guess if it turns up dumped or is found during some other crime investigation then it would help.


----------



## lazyfatgit (4 Feb 2008)

I had them on my last 2 bikes, but after asking on the C+ forum what was the most likely system to ensure recovery of my latest bike, i decided on the balance of the replies not to bother.


----------



## DLB (4 Feb 2008)

> My hope with the datatag is that someone will be put off by the stickers on the bike.
> 
> I'll never know whether it has worked.



i suppose if it was stolen then you would know it HADN'T worked.


----------



## byegad (5 Feb 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a Datatag for my recumbent trike. Anyone have any bad or good experience of using one?


----------



## Twenty Inch (5 Feb 2008)

Stamping will damage aluminium and carbon frames. Don't do it to them.

I've heard that your LCC/CTC sticker is nearly as effective as a deterrent - thieves assume the bike will be stamped, smart-watered, datatagged and have a homing device.


----------



## Dave5N (6 Feb 2008)

Who the hell would nick a recumbent trike?

Apart from the obvious. it's not like it wouldn't get noticed or remembered in the public bar?


----------



## 02GF74 (6 Feb 2008)

I would say it is safe - most bikes have the frame number stamped in teh bottom braket anyway.

why do you need a post code since you have an idnetifying number already?

and what is to stop either being ground off?

let's face it, the likelihood of you ever seeing your bike(s) once it has been nicked is pretty remote - the police are more interested in catching speeding motoristic than chasing pikies on bikes.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Feb 2008)

I had mine done today. They used acid, painted on thru' a perforated tape. Almost invisible - tho' they did it on the crossbar, before I noticed, while I was filling out a form...which I wasn't too thrilled about. Not that it matters too much for me on my battered steed, but if I had something fancier I might be a bit peeved. You'd think they'd at least ask.

It probably won't make any difference, but on the other hand, it can't hurt and you never know. Why postcode when you've already got a serial number? 'Cos with your house number & postcode, they can trace it back to you. What use is a serial number, if they've nothing else to go on?


----------



## punkypossum (7 Feb 2008)

swee said:


> [/I]?



But most people would have a record of their serial number and quote that if the bike was stolen, so I suppose it would be equally easy to trace it back...

I gave the engraving a miss in the end...wasn't convinced it was such a good idea....


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2008)

> My hope with the datatag is that someone will be put off by the stickers on the bike.
> 
> I'll never know whether it has worked.



Well mine had 5 stickers on it in total and didn't stop the buggers who brok into the garage and nicked it.



byegad said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Datatag for my recumbent trike. Anyone have any bad or good experience of using one?



I love the idea of Datatag but the reality is it does nothing at all unless the bike is found in some way. I think a GPS unit would work and I would happily pay for that. It would be beautiful really, bike gets nicked, GPS gives a fix on its location and the police turn up to arrest the little scroot.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (8 Feb 2008)

Dave5N said:


> Who the hell would nick a recumbent trike?
> Apart from the obvious. it's not like it wouldn't get noticed or remembered in the public bar?




For that very same reason, I once owned a Citroen 2CV,  You had to know how the gear shift worked in that baby...weird


----------

